# English Quiz.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Emmigrate, immigrate, migrate?

OK no cheating with dictionaries etc.

What does each one mean? How do they differ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Emmigrate, immigrate, migrate?
> 
> OK no cheating with dictionaries etc.
> 
> What does each one mean? How do they differ?


Answers by pm ?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Go from, come to and move.

ps. check your spelling before you set English tests... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't checked any sources, but I'm guessing the clue lies with the prefix.

Emmigrate will be to move (out of).

Immigrate will be to move (in to).

Migration is simply movement (unspecified direction).


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

emmigrate - leave the country of your birth to live in another one. Usually for economic reasons (lauded by the TT forum - particlularly if you're headed for Canada, and Jampott may offer to buy you the ticket :wink: )

immigrate - enter a country different to that of your birth with the intention of living there. (not so popuar among users of the TT forum who have the urge to gather pitch forks and lengths of rope when the subject is raised)

migrate - move from one area to another (does not imply moving across national boundaries specifically) (The TT forum has thus far shown little positive or negative feelings to migration... though many of them love birds...)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Think you were all correct.

Main Entry: miÂ·grate 
Pronunciation: 'mI-"grAt, mI-'
Function: intransitive verb
Inflected Form(s): miÂ·gratÂ·ed; miÂ·gratÂ·ing
Etymology: Latin migratus, past participle of migrare; perhaps akin to Greek ameibein to change
1 : to move from one country, place, or locality to another
2 : to pass usually periodically from one region or climate to another for feeding or breeding
3 : to change position in an organism or substance <filarial worms migrate within the human body>

immigrate
One entry found for immigrate.

Main Entry: imÂ·miÂ·grate 
Pronunciation: 'i-m&-"grAt
Function: verb
Inflected Form(s): -gratÂ·ed; -gratÂ·ing
Etymology: Latin immigratus, past participle of immigrare to remove, go in, from in- + migrare to migrate
intransitive verb : to enter and usually become established; especially : to come into a country of which one is not a native for permanent residence
transitive verb : to bring in or send as immigrants

emigrate (that's one em then  )
One entry found for emigrate.

Main Entry: emÂ·iÂ·grate 
Pronunciation: 'e-m&-"grAt
Function: intransitive verb
Inflected Form(s): -gratÂ·ed; -gratÂ·ing
Etymology: Latin emigratus, past participle of emigrare, from e- + migrare to migrate
: to leave one's place of residence or country to live elsewhere <emigrated from Canada to the United States> (Jampott to pay fare)
- emÂ·iÂ·graÂ·tion /"e-m&-'grA-sh&n/ noun

OK next:

Accept and except

Infer and imply

Induce and deduce?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> OK next:
> 
> *Accept and except*
> 
> ...


At a sandwich shop in Paddington Station there used to be a (printed) sign that said

WE DO NOT EXCEPT CREDIT CARDS

:roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

garyc said:


> OK next:
> 
> Accept and except
> 
> ...


Infer: deduce or derive by logical reasoning.
Imply: indicate or signify without explicitly stating.

Misuse of "affect" and "effect" annoy me the most I think. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > OK next:
> ...


I wonder what they don't do? 

Just goes to show how grammar, punctuation and spelling all play a big part. Add a comma to "your" sign, Kell, and in answer to the question "Do you take any forms of non-cash payments?" it reads exactly the opposite to the intended meaning.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Perhaps a bit more pertinent...

Brakes and Breaks

Either reply to this thread or start a new thread in the MKI forum :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Stationary or stationery


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

tedious and odious

pedantic and semantic

vituperative and vilification

:wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jdn said:


> tedious and odious
> 
> pedantic and semantic
> 
> ...


This thread is tedious. Its holier-than-thou attitude odious and indicative of the vilification of some members of the forum.

It would be pedantic to ask for capital letters on the above. It doesn't make a difference semantically, of course.

Vituperative? Shut the f*** up.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make a difference semantically, of course.


A peculiar, unnecessary use of a comma.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

vernan said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


Semantics. :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > tedious and odious
> ...


Superb! 10 out of 10.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jdn said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > jdn said:
> ...


Aha - that rare breed of reader who doesn't need a wink every other word to recognise a dry sense of humour.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> tedious and odious
> 
> pedantic and semantic
> 
> ...


Thick and stupid

:wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Bush and [email protected]

I can never tell the difference.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

ag said:


> Bush and [email protected]
> 
> I can never tell the difference.


One of them is the US President, the other is a plant


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

until, till and 'til

Even my daughter's reading book from the Oxford Reading Tree got this one wrong :? :evil: (one of my pet hates)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> until, till and 'til
> 
> Even my daughter's reading book from the Oxford Reading Tree got this one wrong :? :evil: (one of my pet hates)


A french thing to put money in; a thing to put money in; and a lazy version of the first.


----------

